# Extra Magazines



## figaroni (Apr 8, 2009)

I recently purchased a Kimber Tactical Pro II 9mm. I bought it used and it only came with one magazine. I am having trouble finding extra mags. Can i just buy any old 9mm 1911 mags or do they need to be exact to the gun? This was a huge purchase ($$$$) for me, as a birthday gift to myself and i dont want to ruin it by trying to load a wrong mag. Any help would be great! Thankyou.


----------



## kkramer673 (Jun 16, 2006)

Any 9mm 1911 magazine should work fine. I would suggest you look at Tripp Cobra magazines, Wilsons, or Kimber's higher-end TacPro magazines (if Kimber offers them in 9mm- not sure).


----------



## figaroni (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you very much sir. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Wilson Combat Mag's*

I bought 3 of the Wilson Combat Magazines and boy are they better than the sad Kimber Mag that came with my Kimber when I bought it.

I hope this helps.

:smt1099


----------

